# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Չեմպիոնների Լիգա     2007-2008

## BOBO

Այսօր կայացավ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի 2007-2008 մրցաշարի խմբային փուլի վիճակահանությունը:
Ահա ակումբները խմբերում դասավորվել են հետևյալ տեսքով:
 --- A  Խումբ----------------------------B Խումբ---------------------------C Խումբ
1.Լիվերպուլ	------------------------1.Չելսի-----------------------------1.Ռեալ Մադրիդ  				
2.Պորտու----------------------------2.Վալենսիա------------------------2.Վերդեր Բրեմեն
3.Մարսել----------------------------3.Շալկե 04--------------------------3.Լացիո
4.Բեշիքթաշ------------------------4. Ռոսենբորգ------------------------4.Օլիմպիակոս

---D Խումբ-------------------------------E 	Խումբ	--------------------------F Խումբ			
1.Միլան------------------------------1.Բարսելոնա-----------------------1.Մանչեստր
2.Բենֆիկա---------------------------2.Լիոն-------------------------------2.Ռոմա					
3.Սելթիկ-----------------------------3.Շտուտգարտ---------------------3.Սպորտինգ
4.Շախտյոր--	------------------------4.Ռեյնջերս--------------------------4.Դինամո Կիև

 ----G Խումբ-----------------------------H 	Խումբ			    
1.Ինտեր-----------------------------1.Արսենալ						
2.Էյնդհովեն-------------------------2.Սևիլյա/ԱԷԿ
3.ԲԿՄԱ-----------------------------3.Ստյաուա
4.Ֆեներբախչե----------------------4.Սլավիա

Ինչպես նաև նշեմ որ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի 2006-2007 մրցաշրջանի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներ ճանաչվեցին`
Դարպասապահ Պետեր Չեխը(Չելսի),
Պաշտպան Պաոլո Մալդինին(Միլան),
Կիսապաշտպան Կլարենս Զեդորֆը(Միլան) և
Հարձակվող Կական(Միլան):
Իսկ ակումբային լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ Ճանաչվեց Կական:

----------


## Cesare

Իմ կարծիքով Մալդինին արժանի չեր ետ պատվին :

----------


## Սամվել

> Իմ կարծիքով Մալդինին արժանի չեր ետ պատվին :


Իսկ ո՞վ էր արժանի … :Think: 
Եթե նաև հաշվի առնենք որ Միլանը դարձավ չեմպիոն  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 36 վայրկյան անց
Մարկեսը  :LOL:  :Lol2:

----------


## kiki

Մալդինին արժանի է, ու վաղուց, շոնրհավորում եմ նրա երկրպագուներին...

հ.գ. բավականին հետաքրքիր են արդյունքները, բայց իմ կարծիքով բոլոր գրանդ ակումբներն էլ շատ հանգիստ կարող են ցանկության դեպքում դուրս գալ խմբից...

----------


## Սամվել

> Մալդինին արժանի է, ու վաղուց, շոնրհավորում եմ նրա երկրպագուներին...
> 
> հ.գ. բավականին հետաքրքիր են արդյունքները, բայց իմ կարծիքով բոլոր գրանդ ակումբներն էլ շատ հանգիստ կարող են ցանկության դեպքում դուրս գալ խմբից...


Համաձայն եմ այնպես ակնհայտ մահվան խումբ չկա … երևի ամենադաժանը մեր խումբնա իմ կարծիքով  :Sad:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Համաձայն եմ այնպես ակնհայտ մահվան խումբ չկա … երևի ամենադաժանը մեր խումբնա իմ կարծիքով


F-ն էլ ընենց ոչինչ, շատ հետաքրքրիր խումբ ա:

----------


## Cesare

> Մալդինին արժանի է, ու վաղուց, շոնրհավորում եմ նրա երկրպագուներին...
> 
> հ.գ. բավականին հետաքրքիր են արդյունքները, բայց իմ կարծիքով բոլոր գրանդ ակումբներն էլ շատ հանգիստ կարող են ցանկության դեպքում դուրս գալ խմբից...


Համաձայն եմ *վաղուց*, ավելի ճիշտ առաջ եր արժանի :
Մալդինին ծերացել ա ու չեմ կարծում, որ ինքը անցած
տարվա կտրվացքով լավագույնն էր :




> Եթե նաև հաշվի առնենք որ Միլանը դարձավ չեմպիոն


Այ հենց դրա շնորհիվ ինքը ճանաչվեց լավագույնը :  :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Այ հենց դրա շնորհիվ ինքը ճանաչվեց լավագույնը


Դեե երևի գաղտնիք չի որ Հիմանականում լավագույնին ճանաչում են հաղթող թիմից  :Wink: 

Օրիանկ Եվրո 2004ին լավագույնները Հունաստանից էին վայթմ բայց դե իրականում հո այդպես չէր ամեն ինչ  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> Դեե երևի գաղտնիք չի որ Հիմանականում լավագույնին ճանաչում են հաղթող թիմից 
> 
> Օրիանկ Եվրո 2004ին լավագույնները Հունաստանից էին վայթմ բայց դե իրականում հո այդպես չէր ամեն ինչ


Դու հասկացար ինձ :  :Wink: 
Ես ել քեզ …  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մալդինին արժանի է, ու վաղուց, շոնրհավորում եմ նրա երկրպագուներին...
> ...


Մալդինին փտած պաշտպան է :Cool: 

Բացի նրա անունից ոչինչ չի մնացել ,Հիերրոն ավելին է արժանի ,բայց ոչինչ չստացավ, կամ Դեսային

Եվրո 2004 լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն էր Զագորակիսը

----------


## BOBO

Երեկ տեղի ունեցավ չեմպիոնների լիգայի որակավորման 3-րդ փուլի ԱԷԿ-Սևիլիա պատասխան հանդիպումը: Այն ավարտվեց 1-4 հաշվով: Հիշեցնեմ որ առաջին հանդիպումը ավարտվել եր 0-2 հաշվով հօգուտ Սևիլիայի: Այնպես որ Սևիլիան հաղթելով ընդհանուր 6-1 հաշվով անցավ չեմպիոնների լիգայի խմբային փուլ:

----------


## Taurus

C Խումբ
1.Ռեալ Մադրիդ 
2.Վերդեր Բրեմեն
3.Լացիո
4.Օլիմպիակոս

Այստեղ վերդերն ու լացիոն կատաղի պայքար են մղելու իրար մեջ, ու ռեաիլից խլած թեկուզ հենց 1 միավորը որոշիչ կհանդիսանա, իսկ դա բախտի հարց է, ով վերջում խաղաց, նրան էլ Ռեալը կպարգևի այդ ոչ-ոքին!

----------


## Cesare

A խումբ
Պորտո 1 : 1 Լիվերպուլ
Մարսել 2 : 0 Բեշիկթաշ

B խումբ
Չելսի 1 : 1 Ռոսենբերգ
Շալկե04 0 : 1 Վալենսիա

C խումբ
Ռեալ 2 : 1 Վերդեռ
Օլիմպիակոս 1 : 1 Լացիո

D խումբ
Միլան 2 : 1 Բենֆիկա
Շախտյոր 2 : 0 Սելթիկ

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Վիդեո: Չեմպիոնների Լիգա*

Ռեալ Մադրիդ 2-1 Վերդեր 

http://www.proffootball.com/forum/sh...32&postcount=1

Միլան 2-1 Բենֆիկա

http://www.proffootball.com/forum/sh...34&postcount=2

----------


## Taurus

Group E
Barcelona 3 - 0 Lyon  :Hands Up: 
Rangers 2 - 1 Stuttgart  :Smile: 

  Group F 
 AS Roma 2 - 0 Dynamo Kyiv  :Hands Up: 
 Sporting Lisbon 0 - 1 Manchester U.  :Ok:  
 Group G 
Fenerbahce 1 - 0 Inter Milan  :Angry2: 
PSV Eindhoven 2 - 1 CSKA Moscow  :Sad: 

 Group H 
Arsenal 3 - 0 Sevilla  :Ok: 
Slavia Prague 2 - 1 Steaua Bucuresti  :Think:

----------


## Guest

Մի հատ քվեարկություն ավելացրեք թե որ թիմը կդառնա չեմպիով, տեսնենք այս անգամ որ թմի բալելշիկներն են շատ :-D

----------


## BOBO

Ավելացված է: Կարող եք քվեարկել:
Խնդրում եմ եթե "Այլ" տարբերակը քվեարկեք, ապա նշեք թե որ թիմին ի նիկատի ունեիք:

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Բարսելոնա - Լիոն 
Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Վերդեր
Միլան - Բենֆիկա*

*Գոլերը կարաք ստեղից քաշեք ` * *www.proffootball.com*

----------


## Taurus

Ըստ վիվառոի, չեմպիոնների լիգայում հաղթելու հավանականությունը


Barcelona...........5.50
Manchester Un...7.50
Chelsea.............9.00
Milan.................9.00
Real M...............9.00
Inter M..............11.00
Liverpool...........11.00
Arsenal.............13.00
Roma................21.00
Lyon..................21.00
Valencia............21.00
Sevilla...............23.00
Bremen.............67.00
Portu................67.00
PSV.................67.00
Marseille...........81.00
Shalke 04..........81.00 
Lazio.................81.00
Shakhtar............81.00
Fenerbakhche...101.00 
Shtutgard..........101.00
CSKA...............126.00
Benfica............126.00
Seltic...............126.00
Rangers...........151.00
sporting............151.00
Slavia...............181.00
Staue...............181.00
Rosenborg........181.00
Dynamo K........201.00
Beshiktash.......251.00
Olpimpiakos.....251.00

----------


## salatik

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ես խաղաշրջանի համար շատ հեշտ աղյուսակ եմ սարքել, ինձ թվումա բոլորին դուր կգա, ափսոս, որ exsel-i file չենք կարողանում այստեղ տեղադրել, փորձեմ zip-ով   :Ok: 
եթե դուր կգա Ձեզ խնդրում եմ գրեք  :Xeloq:

----------


## PygmaliOn

salatik լավ օգնեցիր :Ok:

----------


## FC-MIKA

salatik լավնա,ապրես  :Smile: 
Բայց որ խաղերից հետո ամեն անգամ փոփոխված տարբերակով տեղադրես,շատ լավ կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

լավն ա, բայց որ այնպես սարքեիր, որ ամեն խաղից հետո գրված հաշիվը միանգամից մյուս աղյուսակում դառնար միավոր ու գումարվեր, ավելի լավ կլիներ, մեկ էլ թիմերի դասավորությունը փոփոխվեր, չնայած էս վերջինը մի քիչ դժվար կլիներ Exel-ով անել!!!

----------


## Սամվել

> լավն ա, բայց որ այնպես սարքեիր, որ ամեն խաղից հետո գրված հաշիվը միանգամից մյուս աղյուսակում դառնար միավոր ու գումարվեր, ավելի լավ կլիներ, մեկ էլ թիմերի դասավորությունը փոփոխվեր, չնայած էս վերջինը մի քիչ դժվար կլիներ Exel-ով անել!!!


Մեր շենքում մի հատ մարդ կա տենց մի բան արելա հա  :Cool:  բայց առանց թիմերի տեղերը փոխելու…
Հլը հարցնեմ տենամ կտա՞  :Think:

----------


## salatik

Եթե կուզենաք ամեն տուրից հետո կլրացնեմ կտեղադրեմ էստեղ, դրանից ավել չեմ կարողացել: 
Եթե տենց մարդ կա որ կկարողանա սարքի նենց, որ միավորները միանգամից կտեղադրվեն աղյուսակում շատ լավ կլիներ:

----------


## salatik

--------E խումբ-----------------
Լիոն-----------0 - 3-----Ռենջերս
Շտուտգարդ--0 - 2-----Բարսելոնա

--------F խումբ-----------------
Մանչեստր Յու. --1 - 0--Ռոմա
Դինամո Կիև------1 - 2--Սպորտինգ

--------G խումբ---------------
Ինտեր------ 2 - 0------ՊՍՎ Էյնդհովեն
ԲԿՄԱ------ 2 - 2------ Ֆեներբախչե

--------H  խումբ--------------
Ստիաուա ---0 - 1---- Արսենալ
Սևիլյա-------4 - 2----- Սլավիա

----------


## salatik

------------------A խումբ-----------------
Լիվերպուլ	--------0 - 1--------Օլ.Մարսել
Բեշիկթաշ--------0 - 1--------Պորտու

------------------B խումբ-----------------
Վալենսիա--------1 - 2 --------Չելսի
Ռոսենբորգ--------0 - 2--------Շալկե 04

------------------C խումբ-----------------
Լացիո-------------2 - 2--------Ռեալ
Օլիմպիակոս-----3 - 1--------Վերդեր

------------------D խումբ-----------------
Սելտիկ------------2 - 1--------Միլան
Բենֆիկա----------0 - 1--------Շախտյոր

----------


## salatik

Group A---------Հ-----Ո-----Պ---ԳԽ--ԳԸ-----Մ

Օլ.Մարսել  -----2-----	0-----0-----3-----0-----6
Պորտու----------1-----1-----0-----2-----1-----4
Լիվերպուլ	 ----- 0-----1-----1-----1-----2-----	1
Բեշիկթաշ	 ----- 0-----	0-----2-----0-----3-----0


Group B---------Հ-----Ո-----Պ---ԳԽ--ԳԸ-----Մ

Չելսի-----------1-----0-----1-----3-----2-----4
Վալենսիա-----1-----0-----1-----2-----2-----3
Շալկե 04-------1-----0-----1-----2-----1-----3
Ռոսենբորգ-----0-----1-----1-----1-----3-----1


Group C---------Հ-----Ո-----Պ---ԳԽ--ԳԸ-----Մ

Օլիմպիակոս---1-----1-----0-----4-----2-----4
Ռեալ------------1-----1-----0-----4-----3-----4
Լացիո-----------0-----2-----0-----3-----3-----2
Վերդեր----------0-----0-----2-----2-----5-----0



Group D---------Հ-----Ո-----Պ---ԳԽ--ԳԸ-----Մ

Շախտյոր-------2-----0-----0-----3-----0-----6
Միլան-----------1-----0-----1-----3-----3-----3
Սելտիկ----------1-----0-----1-----2-----3-----3
Բենֆիկա--------0-----0-----2-----1-----3-----0



Group E---------Հ-----Ո-----Պ---ԳԽ--ԳԸ-----Մ

Բարսելոնա----2-----0-----0-----5-----0-----6
Ռենջերս-------2-----0-----0-----5-----1-----6
Շտուտգարդ---0-----0-----2-----1-----4-----0
Լիոն------------0-----0-----2-----0-----6-----0



Group F------------Հ-----Ո-----Պ---ԳԽ--ԳԸ-----Մ

Մանչեստր Յու. ---2-----0-----0-----2-----0-----6
Ռոմա---------------1-----0-----1-----2-----1-----3
Սպորտինգ---------1-----0-----1-----2-----2-----3
Դինամո Կիև--------0-----0-----2-----1-----4-----0


Group G---------Հ-----Ո-----Պ---ԳԽ--ԳԸ-----Մ

Ֆեներբախչե---1-----1-----0-----3-----2-----4
Ինտեր----------1-----0-----1-----2-----1-----3
ՊՍՎ------------1-----0-----1-----2-----3-----3
ԲԿՄԱ---------- 0-----1-----1-----3-----4-----1


Group H---------Հ-----Ո-----Պ---ԳԽ--ԳԸ-----Մ

Արսենալ-------2-----0-----0-----4-----0-----6
Սևիլիա-------- 1-----0-----1-----4-----5-----3
Սլավիա------- 1-----0-----1-----4-----5-----3
Ստիաուա-----0-----0-----2-----1-----3-----0

----------


## salatik

Տեղադրում եմ խոստացածս լրացրած տարբերակը FC MIKA ջան:

----------


## BOBO

ԲԿՄԱ 1-2 ԻՆՏԵՐ :Smile:  :Yahoo: 
Ժո-Մո :LOL: -- Կրեսպո
---------------Սամուել

Կներեք րոպեները չեմ հիշում :Smile:

----------


## FC-MIKA

> Տեղադրում եմ խոստացածս լրացրած տարբերակը FC MIKA ջան:


մերսի salatik ջան,նոր տեսա էս գրածդ.

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի հատ քվեարկություն ավելացրեք թե որ թիմը կդառնա չեմպիով, տեսնենք այս անգամ որ թմի բալելշիկներն են շատ :-D


Էլի մենք ենք շատ :Tongue:

----------


## salatik

Ռեալը չգիտեմ, բայց որ Արսենալնա թափով առաջ գնում կարողա դեմը չկարենան կանգնեն ոչ մեկ  :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

Երեկվա Խաղերը


Սևիլյա --2-1-- Ստյաուա
Կանուտե5'----Պետրե63'
Լ.Ֆաբիանո18'

Արսենալ 7-0 Սլավիա  
Ֆաբրեգաս5',58'
Հուբացեկ24'(o.g.)
Ուոլքոտ41',55'
Գլեբ51'
Բենդտներ89'
Խեղճ Սլավիա :LOL: 

Էյնդհովեն 0-0 Ֆեներբախչե

ԲԿՄԱ 1-2 Ինտեր
Ժո32'------Կրեսպո52'
-------------Սամուել80'

Դինամո Կիև 2-4 Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ
Ռինկոն34'--------Ֆերդինանդ10'
Բանգուրա78'----Ռունի18'
--------------------Ռոնալդու41',68'(11 մ.)

Ռոմա --2-1-- Սպորտինգ
Ժուան15'-----Լիդսոն18'
Վուչինիչ70'

Շտուտգարտ 0-2 Լիոն
--------------------Սանտոս55'
--------------------Բենզեմա79'

Ռեյնջերս 0-0 Բարսելոնա

----------


## Cesare

*

Բեշիկթաշ 2 : 1Լիվերպուլ
Պորտո 1 : 1 Մարսել

Չելսի 2 : 0 Շալկե 04
Ռոսենբերգ 2 : 0 Վալենսիա

Ռեալ Մ. 4 : 2 Օլիմպիակոս
Վերդեր 2 : 1 Լացիո  /լավ չեմ հիշում/

Միլան 4 : 1 Շախտյոր
Բենֆիկա Սելտիկ /չեմ հիշում/

*

----------


## BOBO

Չեմ հիշումը որն ա կարգին բան գրի մարդիկ բան հասկանան :Smile: 
Ասենք սենց :Tongue: 

Բեշիքթաշ --2-1-- Լիվերպուլ
Հուփիա13'(o.g.)---Ջերարդ85'
Բոբո82' :LOL: 
Էս Բոբոն ով ա ժող? Խաբար էք? :Smile: 
Էս Հուփիան էլի ինքնագոլ ա խփել :Angry2: 

Ռոսենբորգ 2-0 Վալենսիա  :Think: 
Կոնե53'
Ռիսեթ61'

Ռեալ Մադրիդ 4-2 Օլիմպիակոս
Ռաուլ2'-------------Գալետի7'
Ռոբինյո68',83'-----Ժ. Սեզար47'
Բալբոա90'+3

Այ էս խաղ էր :Hands Up: 

Վերդեր 2-1 Լացիո
Սանոգո28' Մանֆրեդինի82'
Ալմեյդա54'

Միլան ----4-1---- Շախտյոր
Ջիլարդինո6',14'--Լուկարելի51'
Զեդորֆ62',69'

Բենֆիկա 1-0 Սելթիկ
Կարդոսո87'

Պորտո 1-1 Մարսել
Նիանգ70' --Լ. Գոնսալես79'(11 մ.)

Չելսի 2-0 Շալկե
Մալուդա4'
Դրոգբա47'

----------


## Սերխիո

<<անակնկալնե~ր-անակնկալնե~ր>>,բայց ավելի ճիշտ բուքմեյքերակնա ֆոկուսներ,անպայման մեկը պիտի քաշի, էս անգամ էլ Վալենսիան :Angry2:

----------


## BOBO

> <<անակնկալնե~ր-անակնկալնե~ր>>,բայց ավելի ճիշտ բուքմեյքերակնա ֆոկուսներ,անպայման մեկը պիտի քաշի, էս անգամ էլ Վալենսիան


Ես կասեի Վալենսիան ու Լիվերպուլը

----------


## salatik

Այսօր և վաղը տեղի ունեցող խաղերն են, ովա իմանում որն են ցույց տալու TV-ով?

6 նոյեմբ_____Լիվերպուլ----------Բեշիկթաշ
6 նոյեմբ_____Պորտու-------------Օլ.Մարսել
6 նոյեմբ_____Վալենսիա----------Ռոսենբորգ
6 նոյեմբ_____Շալկե 04------------Չելսի
6 նոյեմբ_____Լացիո---------------Վերդեր
6 նոյեմբ_____Օլիմպիակոս-------Ռեալ
6 նոյեմբ_____Սելտիկ--------------Բենֆիկա
6 նոյեմբ_____Շախտյոր------------Միլան
7 նոյեմբ_____Լիոն------------------Շտուտգարդ
7 նոյեմբ_____Բարսելոնա----------Ռենջերս
7 նոյեմբ_____Մանչեստր Յու.------Դինամո Կիև
7 նոյեմբ_____Ռոմա-----------------Սպորտինգ
7 նոյեմբ_____Ինտեր-----------------ԲԿՄԱ
7 նոյեմբ_____Ֆեներբախչե----------ՊՍՎ
7 նոյեմբ_____Ստիաուա-------------Սևիլիա
7 նոյեմբ_____Սլավիա----------------Արսենալ

----------


## REAL_ist

> Այսօր և վաղը տեղի ունեցող խաղերն են, ովա իմանում որն են ցույց տալու TV-ով?


ստեղ սիրուն ձևերով գրածա՝ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=13445  :Hi:

----------


## Taurus

Champions League 

FC Porto	2:1	Marseille նորմալ ա

Liverpool	8:0	Besiktas	 :Hands Up: 

Schalke 04	0:0	Chelsea	Լոնդոնցիները վիզ չեն դրել

Valencia	0:2	Rosenborg	Կուման կապուտ

Lazio	2:1	Werder Bremen	նորմալ ա

Olympiakos	0:0	Real Madrid	Գիտեի էլի որ մենշե ա :Xeloq: 

Celtic	1:0	Benfica	հավասար թիմեր են, մեկա երկուսն էլ առաջ չեն գնա :Smile: 

Shakhtar Donetsk	0:3	AC Milan նույն խաղն էր, ինչ 4:1

----------


## Amaru

գռռռ… հիմար խաղ էր, վերջին տասը րոպեն չնայեցի  :Angry2:  ներվերս չհերիքեց))

իսկ այ Լիվերս ապրիիի  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էդ ասում էի չէ Լացիոն հաղթելուա  :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Վերջին խաղերի արդյունքները

----------


## BOBO

Ժունինյոյի գոլը տեսաք?  :Hands Up:

----------


## BOBO

Լիոն  :Hands Up: --2-2----Բարսելոնա
Ժունինյո7',80'(p.) ---Ինեստա3'
------------------------Մեսսի58'(p.)

Շտուտգարտ 3-2 Ռեյնջերս
Կակաու45'--------Ադամ27'
Պարդո62'----------Ֆերգյուսոն70'
Մարիկա85'

Դինամո Կիև 1-4 Ռոմա
Բանգուրա63'----Պանուչի4'
--------------------Ժյուլի32'
--------------------Վուչինիչ36',78'

Մանչեստր 2-1 Սպորտինգ
Տեվեզ61'---------Ֆերեյրա21'  
Ռոնալդու90'

ԲԿՄԱ 0-1 Էյնդհովեն
--------------Ֆարֆան39'

Ինտեր :Hands Up: 3-0-- Ֆեներբախչե
Կրուզ55'
Իբրահիմովիչ66'
Խիմենես90'

Սևիլյա --3-1-- Արսենալ
Կեյտա24'------Է.Սիվա11'
Ֆաբիանո34'
Կանուտե89'(p.)

Ստյաուա 1-1 Սլավիա
Բադեա12'-----Սենկերիկ78'

----------


## Սերխիո

Ճիշտ ա,որ էս երեքշաբթի-չորեքշաբթի խաղեր կան ? :Shok:

----------


## Cesare

> Ճիշտ ա,որ էս երեքշաբթի-չորեքշաբթի խաղեր կան ?


*Միլանի գռուպի խաղերը մենակ 
Միլանը թռնում ա :
Լավագույն ակումբ ա ուզում դառնա :*  :Bad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> *Լավագույն ակումբ ա ուզում դառնա :*


Հա  :Scenic: ,հիշեցի պտի Տոկիո գնա...
Ես էլ ասում եմ ,յանի ինչ ? 5-ին Ռեալը Բեռնաբեուի գավաթն ա խաղալու կամ ինտեր -լացիո խաղն ա հետաձգված,Սևիլյան էլ խաղ ունի հետաձգված 5-ին :Think: 

Հ.Գ.
Միլան կարող է միայն *ուզել* ,ոչ ավելի :Nea:

----------


## Սերխիո

Լիոն -*Մ.Յ*
Ֆեներբախչե -*Սևիլյա*
Օլիմպիակոս-*Չելսի*
Արսենալ-*Միլան*
Ռոմա-*ՌԵԱԼ*
Շալկե 04-*Պորտո*
Լիվերպուլ-*Ինտեր*
Սելտիկ-*Բարսելոն*
Մեգ գույներովները առաջին տեղ բռնածներն են և վերջին խաղը իրան դաշտում են խաղալու

----------


## GevSky

Պետրոս, աղբյուրը կասե՞ս

----------


## Սամվել

> Լիոն -*Մ.Յ*
> Ֆեներբախչե -*Սևիլյա*
> Օլիմպիակոս-*Չելսի*
> Արսենալ-*Միլան*
> Ռոմա-*ՌԵԱԼ*
> Շալկե 04-*Պորտո*
> Լիվերպուլ-*Ինտեր*
> Սելտիկ-*Բարսելոն*
> Մեգ գույներովները առաջին տեղ բռնածներն են և վերջին խաղը իրան դաշտում են խաղալու


Ռեալը թքեց  :LOL:  Ըստ իս։ 

Ռոմա Առա՜ջ։  :Goblin: 

Որ Ռեալին թռցրին Ռոմային ավելի շատ կսիրեմ  :Love:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Պետրոս, աղբյուրը կասե՞ս


իհարկե  :Wink: 
www.eurosport.ru

բայց պետք ա ,որ գոհ լինեք :Cool:  Սելտիկ :Bad:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ռեալը թքեց  Ըստ իս։ 
> 
> Ռոմա Առա՜ջ։ 
> 
> Որ Ռեալին թռցրին Ռոմային ավելի շատ կսիրեմ


Բարսելոնա առաաաաաաաաջ  :Goblin:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռեալը թքեց  Ըստ իս։ 
> 
> Ռոմա Առա՜ջ։ 
> 
> Որ Ռեալին թռցրին Ռոմային ավելի շատ կսիրեմ


 :LOL: Սամո ,բա որ հիասթափվես Ռոմայից ,Չնայած ուժեղ թիմ ա ու  ետ ավելի արժանի ա դարձնում հաղթանակը :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ.
Բա որ մինչ ետ Հայկոն մոդեր լինի ու Ռեալը անցին ,<< Ռեալ Մադրիդ>> թեման կջնջի :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

Բարսելոնի բախտը էլի բերեց
Թքեցին Միլանը, :Jpit:  Լիոնը, Ռոման, Լիվերպուլը :LOL: 
Մեկել իհարկե Բարսելոնը :LOL: 
Հա~ Չելսիին էլ մոռացա :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ամենաուժեղ խաղը Արսենալ-Միլան

Կանոնիրներ առաաաաաաաաաաջ:  Քարը քարի վրա չենք թողնելու:  :Goblin:

----------


## Ուրվական

Լիվերպուլ, Ռեալ, առաջ:
Լիվերպուլ-Որ Ինտերը թռնի :Smile: 
Ռեալ... :Love:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ամենաուժեղ խաղը Արսենալ-Միլան
> 
> Կանոնիրներ առաաաաաաաաաաջ:  Քարը քարի վրա չենք թողնելու:


100 տոկս :Hands Up:  , էս անգամ միլանը պրոպկի պես թռնելու ա 1/8 -ից : ինչ-որ շատ իրանց լավ զգացին ԼՉ-ում ,Իսկ Արսենալը իսկականից ռոմանտիկ ,բայց և հզոր խաղ ա խաղում էս տարի :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> 100 տոկս , էս անգամ միլանը պրոպկի պես թռնելու ա 1/8 -ից : ինչ-որ շատ իրանց լավ զգացին ԼՉ-ում ,Իսկ Արսենալը իսկականից ռոմանտիկ ,բայց և հզոր խաղ ա խաղում էս տարի


ՀԱմաձայն եմ որ Արսենալը իրոք ուժեղա այս տարի, բայց մինչ այդ դեռ շատ քամիներ կլինեն, տրանսֆերներա բանա, Համ էլ Միլանը գավաթային թիմա ու շա՜տ լավա խաղում անգլիական թիմերի դեմ ընենց որ իրոք հետաքրքիրա լինելու ու դժվար  :Xeloq:  2ին էլ  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> Լիոն -*Մ.Յ*
> Ֆեներբախչե -*Սևիլյա*
> Օլիմպիակոս-*Չելսի*
> Արսենալ-*Միլան*
> Ռոմա-*ՌԵԱԼ*
> Շալկե 04-*Պորտո*
> Լիվերպուլ-*Ինտեր*
> Սելտիկ-*Բարսելոն*
> Մեգ գույներովները առաջին տեղ բռնածներն են և վերջին խաղը իրան դաշտում են խաղալու


*Մ.Յ. մի կերպ կանցնի :  
Ֆենեռը իրա դաշտում նենց կկրի, որ ետ հերիք կլինի : 
Խեղճ Օլիմպիակոս : 
Արսենալը դասականով Միլանին ասելու ա : 
Ռեալը կռուպնիով …… 
Պոռտոի բախտն ել ոչինչ բերեց : 
Տեսեք ինչ ա Լիվերը անում : 
Բարսան անցավ :*

----------


## salatik

Այսօրվա դրությամբ տեղադրված տարբերակնա Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի բոլոր խաղերի

----------


## John

Իմ կարծիքով այս տարի «Չելսին» կհասնի եզրտափակիչ, բայց դեռ չեմ կարող ասել, թե ո՞ւմ կհաղթի այնտեղ  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Այսօրվա դրությամբ տեղադրված տարբերակնա Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի բոլոր խաղերի


Մերսի լավ բան էր: :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Լիոն -*Մ.Յ*
> Ֆեներբախչե -*Սևիլյա*
> Օլիմպիակոս-*Չելսի*
> Արսենալ-*Միլան*
> Ռոմա-*ՌԵԱԼ*
> Շալկե 04-*Պորտո*
> Լիվերպուլ-*Ինտեր*
> Սելտիկ-*Բարսելոն*
> Մեգ գույներովները առաջին տեղ բռնածներն են և վերջին խաղը իրան դաշտում են խաղալու


կանցնեն Լիոնը, Ֆեներբախչեն, Չելսին, Արսենալը, Ռոման, Շալկեն, Լիվերպուլը, Բարսելոնը

----------


## John

Իմ կարծիքով՝
Լիոն -Մ.Յ 1-1 (0-3)
Ֆեներբախչե -Սևիլյա 1-0 (1-3)
Օլիմպիակոս-Չելսի 1-1 (1-3)
Արսենալ-Միլան 3-0 (1-3)
Ռոմա-ՌԵԱԼ 1-2 (1-2)
Շալկե 04-Պորտո 1-0 (0-2)
Լիվերպուլ-Ինտեր 1-0 (0-0)
Սելտիկ-Բարսելոն 0-1 (0-1)

----------


## BOBO

> կանցնեն Լիոնը, Ֆեներբախչեն, Չելսին, Արսենալը, Ռոման, Շալկեն, Լիվերպուլը, Բարսելոնը


Էտքանը թարսի պես չեն անցնելու :Jpit: 
Բացի Արսենալից :Jpit:

----------


## Արամ

Լիոն -Մ.Յ 1-2 
Ֆեներբախչե -Սևիլյա 0-1 
Օլիմպիակոս-Չելսի 0-2(3) 
Արսենալ-Միլան 1-1 
Ռոմա-ՌԵԱԼ 1-0 
Շալկե 04-Պորտո Չգիտեմ
Լիվերպուլ-Ինտեր 1-3 
Սելտիկ-Բարսելոն 0-2

----------


## salatik

Արամ ջան բոլոր հաշիվները որ դու գրել ես քիչ թե շատ մոտ են կատարվելիքին, բացի Լիվերպուլ-Ինտեր խաղից, իրանց դաշտում հաստատ անգլիացիները տենց պարտություն չեն կրի, մանավանդ, որ Լիվերպուլին չի կարելի թույլ հակառակորդ համարել, հիշենք որ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի պատմության ընթացքում քանի հաղթանակ է ունեցել 

1977 Լիվերպուլ 3:1 Բորուսիա Մ. 
1978 Լիվերպուլ 1:0 Բրյուգե 
1981 Լիվերպուլ 1:0 Ռեալ Մ. 
1984 Լիվերպուլ 1:1 (4:2)   11մետրանոցներով) Ռոմա 
2005 Լիվերպուլ 3:3 (3:2)   11մետրանոցներով) Միլան 

Մտածում եմ, որ Ինտերը մենակ սեփական դաշտում կկարողանա հաղթել Լիվերպուլին:

----------


## Sunun

Հուսով եմ *ՌԵԱԼԸ*

----------


## Amourchik

Ես շատ շատ շատ եմ ուզում որ ՌԵԱԼԸ հաղթի հուսով եմ որ ՌԵԱԼԸ իր երկրպագուներին ևս մեկ անգամ կուրախացնի ապացուցելով որ ինքը աշխարհի ամենալավ ակումբն է (սա անհատական կարծիք) ր որ արժանի է կոչվելու ամենատիտղոսակիր ակումբ (սա էլ ոչ անհատական կարծիք) :Hands Up:

----------


## Egern.net

մի քիչ անհավատալի կհնչի, բայց պիտի ասեմ.

*1/4* եզրափակիչ իտալական թիմ *չի* մտնելու: Ե՜վ Ռեալը, և՜ Արսենալը, և՜ Լիվերպուլը ջնջելու են...

----------


## Amourchik

Դե հաշվի առնելով որ Միլանը ինչպես միշտ մի կերպա հասնում եզչափակիչ  ինչպես դա եղավ անցյալ տարի միգուցե այս տարի նույննպես դա կատարվի բայց պետքա ՌԵԱԼԸ հաղթի դեմ չէի լինի նաև Արսենալի հաղթանակին :Smile:

----------


## Armenie En Force

Հայեր ջան ինչ ուզում էք ասեք մեկա REAL MADRID-նա չեմպիոն լինելու  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Cesare

*Ամենա քիչ գոլերը մենք ենք բաց թողել :
Ընդամենը 2-ը :
Ամենաշատը Դինամոն :*

----------


## John

ժող, անզեն աչքով էլ երևում է, որ Չելսին է դառնալու… Ես համոզված եմ դրանում ու շատ հանգիս եմ, որտև տենց էլ լինելու է  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> ժող, անզեն աչքով էլ երևում է, որ Չելսին է դառնալու… Ես համոզված եմ դրանում ու շատ հանգիս եմ, որտև տենց էլ լինելու է


Ես ինչոր չեմ տեսնում  :Xeloq:  :Tongue: 

Ես կասեի Էս տարի Աչսենալնա լավ արժանի խաղ խաղում, Ռեալնելա ուժեղ, Բայց դե եթե Բարսան կարեցավ հավաքվի կենտրոնացնի ուժերը իրանց բռնող չի լինի  :Think:

----------


## Armeno

Ռեալն ա լինելու ու վերջ  :Goblin:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալն ա լինելու ու վերջ


 :Drinks:  :Angel: 
*Մեջբերում կանոնադրությունից*



> 2.2.6. Չեն ողջունվում անբովանդակ (միայն զգացմունքներ արտահայտող, միայն սմայլերից կամ բացականչական արտահայտություններից կազմված, գրանշանների իմաստից զուրկ խմբից կազմված և այլն) գրառումներ:


*Մոդերատորական։ Նմանատիպ գրառումները այսուհետ կջնջվեն, իսկ հեղինակները կզգուշացվեն։*

----------


## salatik

Ճիշտն ասած ուրիշ էջ չկար ՉԼ-ի վերաբերյալ, դրա համար ստեղ եմ գրում:

Ակնարկ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի պատմության ողբերգական էջերից:

1985 թվականի մայիսի 29-ին Բրյուսելի Էյզել մարզադաշտում տեղի էր ունենալու մի հանդիպում, որը հետագայում կմնա բոլորի հիշողության մեջ "Էյզելյան ողբերգություն"  անվանումով:

Այդ օրը հանդիպում էին Յուվենտուսը և Լիվերպուլը:

Այն ինչ տեղի ունեցավ այդ օրը, հիմնականում Բրյուսելի ֆուտբոլային կազմակերպիչների մեղքով տեղի ունեցավ: 
Մարզադաշտի այն հատվածում, որտեղ նստել էին անգլիացի երկրպագուները վաճառվել էին նաև տոմսեր իտալացիներին: Խաղը դեռ չեր սկսվել, երբ բախվեցին այդ երկու խմբավորումները: Եվ քանի որ իտալացի երկրպագուների թիվը ավելի քիչ էր նշված տրիբունայում, ապա հենց այդ պատճառով էլ տուժեցին միայն իտալացիները: Անգլիացի երկրպագուների տաքարյուն լինելը բոլորին է հայտնի, և միայն դա հաշվի առնելով չպետք է նույն տրիբունայում նստացնեին իտալացիների հետ: 
Իսկ 56-րդ րոպեից հետո երբ Միշել Պլատինին դարձավ գոլի հեղինակ (11 մ.), կռիվը ավելի թեժացավ , որի հետևանքով զոհվեց 41 մարդ, որոնցից 39 իտալացի, 1 բելգիացի և 1 իռլանդացի (զոհվածների քանակը մինչ օրս լիարժեք ճշտված չէ, ամեն տեղ մի թիվ է գրված): Միայն ավելացնեմ, որ իտալացի զոհերից  մեկը ընդհամենը 9 տարեկան է եղել: 
Յուվենտուսը դարձավ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի հաղթող, բայց ոչ մեկ չուրախացավ այդ առիթով, քանի որ սուգ էր հայտարարված ամենուրեք, անգամ գավաթը հանձնեցին հանդերձարանում: 
Անգլիացիներին պատժեցին և 5 տարի թույլ չտվեցին մասնակցել եվրոպական ոչ մի մրցաշարի, ինչպես նաև արգելեցին աշխարհի բոլոր ակումբներին որևէ կապ պաշտպանել անգլիական թիմերի հետ:
85 թվականից անցել է արդեն 23 տարի, բայց դեռ պատասխանները տրված չեն այդ ողբերգության, ով էր մեղավոր դեռ պարզ չի: 

Կարող եք ամբողջությամբ տեղեկանալ այս պատմության մանրամասներին ինտերնետային այս կայքի միջոցով
http://www.forzajuve.ru/index.php?op...d=34&Itemid=37

չեմ կարողանում էլ թարգմանել, վատ եմ զգում ինձ :Blush:

----------


## salatik

վաղը` ամսի 19-ին տեղի կունենան շատ կարևոր խաղեր 

Օլիմպիակոս - Չելսի
Շալկե 04 - Պորտու
Լիվերպուլ	 - Ինտեր
Ռոմա - Ռեալ

փետրվարի 20-ին էլ մնացած խաղերը կլինեն

Սելտիկ -Բարսելոնա
Լիոն - Մանչեստր Յու.
Արսենալ - Միլան
Ֆեներբախչե - Սևիլիա

հուսով եմ, որ շատ հետաքրքիր 2 օրեր ունենք առջևում :Wink: 
Ինձ թվումա, որ համեմատաբար ավելի հեշտ կլինի Չելսիի, Բարսելոնայի, Մաչեստրի ու Սևիլյայի համար հաջորտ տուր դուրս գալը:

----------


## GevSky

Ինձ հետաքրքիրա 1/4 եզրափակիչում հարցումը փոխվելու՞ է :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ինձ հետաքրքիրա 1/4 եզրափակիչում հարցումը փոխվելու՞ է


չէ  :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

> Ինձ հետաքրքիրա 1/4 եզրափակիչում հարցումը փոխվելու՞ է


Լավ միտք ա բայց, կարելի ա թազա թեմա բացել :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ միտք ա բայց, կարելի ա թազա թեմա բացել


Կանենք  :Wink:

----------


## Guetta

Միլան- նիչան ջեբնա:

----------


## Ֆելո

երեկվա օրը շատ լավն էր. 2 սիրածս թիմերը հաղթեցին :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ջերարդի գոլը մակարդակ գոլ էր  :Love:

----------


## Egern.net

Ես մի անգամ կարծեմ գրել եմ իմ կարծիքը. *իտալական թիմ չի լինելու 1/4 եզրափակիչում*: Առայժմ ամեն ինչ լավ է  :Smile:  տեսնենք, այսօր Արսենալը խայտառակ չանի

----------


## GevSky

Անրիի գոլնել էր շեդեվր, թվում էր թե հասարակ հարված է, բայց հետո տեսնում ես որ լրիվ տեխնիկայի արդյունք էր

----------


## Սամվել

> Անրիի գոլնել էր շեդեվր, թվում էր թե հասարակ հարված է, բայց հետո տեսնում ես որ լրիվ տեխնիկայի արդյունք էր


Ֆանտաստիկա  :Love:

----------


## BOBO

> Ես մի անգամ կարծեմ գրել եմ իմ կարծիքը. *իտալական թիմ չի լինելու 1/4 եզրափակիչում*: Առայժմ ամեն ինչ լավ է  տեսնենք, այսօր Արսենալը խայտառակ չանի


Մի հատ ըլնելու ա :Wink:  :LOL: 
Մեկա *Հաղթելու ենք...* :LOL:  :Goblin: 
__________________
 :Angry2:  *Հաղթելու ենք...* :Goblin:  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Մի հատ ըլնելու ա
> Մեկա *Հաղթելու ենք...*


չի լինելու, տղերքը չէին խաղում դուք էլ իմացաք խաղալ չգիտեն. :Tongue:  ուղակի Վոլկոտին պիտի շուտ մտցնեին դաշտ :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> չի լինելու, տղերքը չէին խաղում դուք էլ իմացաք խաղալ չգիտեն. ուղակի Վոլկոտին պիտի շուտ մտցնեին դաշտ


ԲՈԲՈն Ինտերի բալեշչիկ ա, ոչ թե Միլանի :Wink: 

Բայց իրոք իտալական թիմերը շանս չունեն , այ եթե ինտերը 1-0 պարտվեր , կարող էր :Think: 

միլանը թռած է :Bad:

----------


## Ֆելո

Սևիլյան դուրս թռավ? :Shok:  11 մետրանոցներով 2-3

----------


## REAL_ist

մի բան լավա , գոնե Կառլոսին կտենանք էլի, չնայած ես խաղում չէր խաղում :Sad:

----------


## Cesare

> *Մ.Յ. մի կերպ կանցնի :  
> Ֆենեռը իրա դաշտում նենց կկրի, որ ետ հերիք կլինի : 
> Խեղճ Օլիմպիակոս : 
> Արսենալը դասականով Միլանին ասելու ա : 
> Ռեալը կռուպնիով …… 
> Պոռտոի բախտն ել ոչինչ բերեց : 
> Տեսեք ինչ ա Լիվերը անում : 
> Բարսան անցավ :*


*

ՄՅն մի երկու կերպ անցավ : 
Ֆենեռին իրա դաշտի կրախը հերիքեց :
Արսենալը Դասականով Միլանին 
Բարսան անցավ :

Սպասենք մյուս 4-ին :*

----------


## Սերխիո

> *
> 
> ՄՅն մի երկու կերպ անցավ : 
> Ֆենեռին իրա դաշտի կրախը հերիքեց :
> Արսենալը Դասականով Միլանին 
> Բարսան անցավ :
> 
> Սպասենք մյուս 4-ին :*


Եթե Ռեալի պահն էլ ճիշտ եղավ  մի 5 հատ վարկանիշ տվածա :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

Դե եթե Լիվերն էլ ինքը իրան պաժառ տա մի հատ էլ իմ կոմից :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալը կռուպնիով ……


Ափս*ոոոոոոոոոոոոո*ս :Cray:

----------


## Լեո

*Ռեալ ԲԱՅ-ԲԱՅ* :Bye:  *Թռաաաա~վ...* :Hands Up:   :Good: 

Ես վաղուց էի Ռեալի վրա խաչ քաշել: :Black Eye: 

*ԱՌԱՋ Բարսա~* :Clapping:   :Yahoo:

----------


## BOBO

Համբերի-համբերի էսա Բարսային էլ էնք բայ բայ անելու :Jpit: 

էս ովա քվեարկությանը կպել :Goblin:  Մանչեստր երկու հոգի(մեկը ես :Jpit: ) քվեարկել էին բայց զրո ա գրած :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

շանսեր ունենք  :Cool: 
եթե Ռեալին անցանք, մնացածին էլ կարանք անցնենք

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Համբերի-համբերի էսա Բարսային էլ էնք բայ բայ անելու
> 
> էս ովա քվեարկությանը կպել Մանչեստր երկու հոգի(մեկը ես) քվեարկել էին բայց զրո ա գրած


ստեղել էլ են քվեարկության արդյունքները կեղծվում  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Ընդհանրապես կարելի է հարցումը փոխել թողելով 8 թիմ:

----------


## Ֆելո

Արսենալ՝ Չեմպիոն :Jagi:

----------


## BOBO

Ինտերն էլ խաղա, թազա քվեարկություն բացենք :Smile: 




> ստեղել էլ են քվեարկության արդյունքները կեղծվում


Տենց ա էլի :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> *Ռեալ ԲԱՅ-ԲԱՅ* *Թռաաաա~վ...* 
> 
> Ես վաղուց էի Ռեալի վրա խաչ քաշել:
> 
> *ԱՌԱՋ Բարսա~*


Բարսային գիտես  լավ բան ա սպասում ? եթե Ռեալը իր մեղքով թռավ /Ռոման ետքան  չկար / ապա բարսան մի հատ հաստ ստոլբի ա ռաստ գալու ,ետ ժամանակ բայ-բայի փոխարեն կգրեմ  *օղորմի* :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> շանսեր ունենք 
> եթե Ռեալին անցանք, մնացածին էլ կարանք անցնենք


ամեն անգամ ցախավելը չի կրակի , հաշտվի են մտքի հետ ,որ գոնե 7 հատ գոլ ուտելով չթռի ,գոնե 11 մետրանոցները...

----------


## GevSky

> Բարսային գիտես  լավ բան ա սպասում ? եթե Ռեալը իր մեղքով թռավ /Ռոման ետքան  չկար / ապա բարսան մի հատ հաստ ստոլբի ա ռաստ գալու ,ետ ժամանակ բայ-բայի փոխարեն կգրեմ  *օղորմի*


Լավ արդեն ասում ես այն ինչ դու ես ուզում, ինձ հետաքրքիրա քո կարծիքով բարսայի հաստ ստոլբեն էտ ովա, Ռոման, Մանչը, թե Չելսին կամ Լիվերը, նշածս թիմերից որից է կլասով ցածր Բարսան կարաս ասես, կամ ում է ինչով զիջում որ մի հատել հաստ ստոլբա դառնան, ես քեզ ավելին կասեմ ես ավելի շատ վախում եմ Շալկեից ու Ֆեներբախչեից քան թե մնացած գրանդներից:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ արդեն ասում ես այն ինչ դու ես ուզում, ինձ հետաքրքիրա քո կարծիքով բարսայի հաստ ստոլբեն էտ ովա, Ռոման, Մանչը, թե Չելսին կամ Լիվերը, նշածս թիմերից որից է կլասով ցածր Բարսան կարաս ասես, կամ ում է ինչով զիջում որ մի հատել հաստ ստոլբա դառնան, ես քեզ ավելին կասեմ ես ավելի շատ վախում եմ Շալկեից ու Ֆեներբախչեից քան թե մնացած գրանդներից:


Մենք էլ Ռոմայից չէինք վախում...

----------


## Taurus

Ռեալը չկարողացավ խաղալ իր խաղը, այլ խաղաց Roma-ի խաղը, ամբողջովին մեղավոր է մարզիչը:
Ռաուլի գոլը խաղից դուրս վիճակից էր:
Cicinho-ն Robinho-ի պոչից բռնել էր, դրա համար էլ Robinho-ն փախավ աջ, լավ խաղաց Baptista-ն, բայց դա քիչ էր:
Barca-ն էլ հիմա լավ դրության մեջ չի, բայց դեռ կա ժամանակ, ու դեռ կա Liverpool կամ Chelsea, որոնց հաստատ կանցնենք :Think:

----------


## BOBO

Ինտերից վախեք Ինտերից թե չէ Լիվերպուլը որըսա? :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Հա ինտեռից շատ ենք վախենում, հանկարծ տղեքը չէթան իրանց գլուխը ուտեն, ոչինչ Իտալիան էլ ա իրանց հերիք:

----------


## GevSky

> Մենք էլ Ռոմայից չէինք վախում...


Գիտես Բարսան ինչի համար եմ սիրում, որովհետև ի տարբերություն Ռեալի, ավելի կայուն խաղա խաղում, կամ լավ կամ վատ, ասենք ասենք չի տանում 15 հաղթանակ հետևից 5 պարտություն: Իսկ Բարսան կտանի 15 հաղթանակ մի հատնել ոչ ոքի կանի օրինակի համար կամ մի հատել կպարտվի, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ ավելի կայունա խաղում:  Եվ երկրորդ. գաղտնիք չի որ Բարսան օտար ակումբների հետ ավելի լավա խաղում, օրինակ կա օրինաչափություն որ անգլիական բոլոր ակումբներից ավելի քիչա պարտվել, իսկ անգլիական ակումբները ավելի շատ Բարսայից են պարտվել իսպանակ թիմերից: :Ok:

----------


## Cesare

> *
> Խեղճ Օլիմպիակոս : 
> Ռեալը կռուպնիով …… 
> Պոռտոի բախտն ել ոչինչ բերեց : 
> Տեսեք ինչ ա Լիվերը անում : 
> *


*Խեեղճ ....
Իսկականից Կռուպնիով :
Այ ստեղ 1/4- մյուս մասնակիցներից մեկի բախտը ոչնչոտ բերեց :
Իսկ Լիվեռը 2-րդ խաղնել ա կրելու :*

----------


## GevSky

Ինչ որ տեղեկություն կա՞, թե ով ում հետա ընկել

----------


## Taurus

դեռ մի խաղ էլ կա

----------


## GevSky

> դեռ մի խաղ էլ կա


Հա գիտեմ, բայց դե կարային ընտրեին արդեն ու ասենք էս խաղի հաղթողը էսինչի հետա ընկել: Արա դե մինչև չասես չեն ֆայմի էլի :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

չէ, եթե Լիվերը անցնի, ուրեմն կլինի 4 անգլիական թիմ, ուրեմն իրար հետ չեն խաղա, ուրեմն պիտի սպասենք Գեվ ջան

----------


## Ֆելո

էսօր Ինտեռ-Լիվեռպուլ. ովա հաղթելու? ճիշտա, Լիվեռը :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> էսօր Ինտեռ-Լիվեռպուլ. ովա հաղթելու? ճիշտա, Լիվեռը


Դույզն-ինչ կասկածում եմ :Think:

----------


## Լեո

Ինտեր ջան, քեզ հաջողություն:
Բայց սիրտս լավ բան չի հուշում: Չգիտեմ ինչու` ինձ թվումա խաղը ավարտվելու ա 2-2 հաշվով, ու առաջին գոլը խփելու են լիվերպուլցիները:

----------


## BOBO

Արա դե մի քիչ նորմալ խփի էլի :Sad:  :Sad: 

Կրելու ենք բայց :Goblin: 
Դե Հյուպիան ոնց ըլնի մի հատ ինքնագոլ կքցի :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

3-1 կամ 2-1 կկրեք ,Հարութ ջան ,բայց դուրս գալուն չեմ հավատում ...

----------


## BOBO

> 3-1 կամ 2-1 կկրեք ,Հարութ ջան ,բայց դուրս գալուն չեմ հավատում ...


Սեզարը էսօր լավա խաղում էտ մի գոլը չենք ընդունի :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

Քո խաթր ,էսօր ներաձուրի եմ

----------


## GevSky

*Forza** INTER!!!!!*

----------


## BOBO

> Քո խաթր ,էսօր ներաձուրի եմ


 :Hands Up: 
Դե ուրեմը 4-0-ն մեչն ա :LOL:  :Hands Up: 




> Forza INTER!!!!!!!!!!!!


Էտ արդեն 6-0 էլավ :LOL: 

Հա լավ 6-3-ն էլ ա ձեռ տալի :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Այ մարդ 10-0 լինի էլի գոհ ենք մենք ագահ չենք :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> ...ինձ թվումա խաղը ավարտվելու ա 2-2 հաշվով, ու առաջին գոլը խփելու են լիվերպուլցիները:


Գուշակությանս մի մասը իրականացավ:
Տեսնենք` ինչ կլինի հետագայում:

----------


## REAL_ist

սուդյեն լավ հավեսով թքեց գյոզալ խաղի մեջ :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Ֆելո

> սուդյեն լավ հավեսով թքեց գյոզալ խաղի մեջ


էլի սուդյան էր մեղավոր՞. իմ կործիքով տեղին արեց ամեն ինչ

ԼԻՎԵՐՊՈՒԼ ԱՌԱՋ :Victory:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես ոչ Ինտեր էի բալետ անում ոչ էլ Լիվեր, հլը մի բանել սիմպատիան Լիվերի կողմնա, բայց ամենակարևորը կարգին խաղ էր եթում բռնեց փչացրեց ոչխար սուդյեն, տենց բանի համար 2 դեղին ենել սենց խաղում մենակ ետ քաչալ նոռվեգացի հոռթը կարար տար, հարամ արեց խաղը

----------


## BOBO

Սեզարը սպանում էր, որ էն դեմը չփակեին գոլ չէր էլ ուտելու
Կրուզն ու Զլատանն էլ իրանց էշի տեղ էին դրե էնի նրան չէր պաս տալի, էնի նրան :Sad: 
Հա մեկել ստրոագրությունս կարդացեք :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

դե լավ ասենք սուդյան կարմիր չտար
Ինտերը անցնելու է՞ր

----------


## BOBO

> դե լավ ասենք սուդյան կարմիր չտար
> Ինտերը անցնելու է՞ր


Խի էս է տենց ասում?
2-0-ն էտքան անհավանական էր? հետո դաբավչնի 0-0 հետո պենալ էտ էլ ինչպես միշտ բախտի բանա(չմոռանանք որ Սեզարը սպանում էր :LOL: , Բուրդիսոն էլ չէր վատ խաղում իմիջիայլոց) :Hands Up:  :Cray:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Խի էս է տենց ասում?
> 2-0-ն էտքան անհավանական էր? հետո դաբավչնի 0-0 հետո պենալ էտ էլ ինչպես միշտ բախտի բանա(չմոռանանք որ Սեզարը սպանում էր, Բուրդիսոն էլ չէր վատ խաղում իմիջիայլոց)


Լիվերպուլն էլ ընդհանրապես չխաղար ու գոլ չխփեր... :Think:  ինչ որայա. իմ կարծիքով Լիվերպուլը ավելի ուժեղա ու արժանի էր հաղթանակի :Ok:

----------


## GevSky

Նոր հարցում եմ սարքում ժողովուրդ

----------


## Աբելյան

մի հատ Սամոյի հետ էսօր խորհրդակցեմ դրա համար

----------


## REAL_ist

> դե լավ ասենք սուդյան կարմիր չտար
> Ինտերը անցնելու է՞ր


ասենք կարմիր չտար անտեղի տեղը, ինտրիգան կպահպանվեր ու ետ վախտ իսկական կարգին խաղ կտենաինք, իսկ ինչ մնումա Լիվերին հաստատ արժանի էր ու ես չէի էլ կասկածում որ անցնելու են, բայց դե սիրուն ֆուտբոլը տուժեց ես դեպքում

----------


## GevSky

Նոր թեման պատրաստ է, դե եթե ինչ թող փակեն համենայն դեպս նոր մտքերով կմոտենանք հարցմանը :Hands Up:

----------

